# Turbo juddering!



## Coxy1391 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi

I'm having problems with my 1999 225 Audi tt

Whilst driving when you put you foot down the engine judders I've had a look on similar posts on here and a lot of the time the problem was a shot n75 valve I've tried this and it still has the problem. I have also changed the DV. I've had someone plug into it it to see what codes come up but there are none could somebody help please!??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Coxy, Welcome to the TTF.
Disconnect the MAF to see if that makes a difference, if not could be a coil pack failing under load.
Coil packs replaced FOC at Audi dealer, give them your Reg/VIN number, you could get them replaced, if still OEM. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Coxy1391 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply 

I will definitely give this a go I only bought the car last week and it was fine when I got it and now this started happening lol

Will let u know how I get on will try get it sorted over the weekend


----------



## Coxy1391 (Jul 4, 2012)

Solved the problem!!

Today i bought a set of new spark plugs and coils i when i took the spark plugs out they were really bad so i replaced the spark plugs and put the old coil packs back
In and took it for a drive and the problems were solved !!

I took the new coils back and got my money back so all it cost me was a set of spark plugs 

Its definately worth checking the basics first before worrying about more expensive solutions first lol!

Thanks hoggy for your advice just glad its all sorted now.


----------

